# Two Weeks In The Colorado Rockies



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

We just got back from two weeks touring the middle of Colorado, all dry camping. First couple nights was at a little lake called Needle Creek East of Gunnison. Then we moved to Lost Lake which is located West of Crested Butte on the other side of Kebler Pass. We then moved to Taylor Res. were we caught our limit each morning of Rainbow Trout. We would ride ATV's in the afternoon. You can reach places like Aspen, St. Almo, Parlin on ATV roads. Great views. We then moved over to Lake San Cristabol just south of Lake City. Beautiful lake. We also road ATV's over passes such as Cinnamon and Engineer. Into 12 - 14 thousand foot peaks. High mountain lakes and you can reach the stars at night.

We are now back for a week of the "W" word then back up for another week in the Rockies.

I did make some mods this week to the 28RSS since the rear step is so low for some of the roads we travel. I put on new tires and rims (Chrome). They are now 225/75/15 gained two inches. Replaced the three step with a two step and gained 4 inches. Gained a total of 6 inches clearance to the bottom of the rear step. We also switched to the two 6 volt system that I have been reading about here.

Can't wait until next week to try them all out. The place we are going is 35 miles from the pavement and 70 miles from the nearest services. No cell service, I love that. Camp will be at 11,000 feet next to where three streams come together called South Fork of the Saguache. Brookie fishing and hikes above timberline are awaiting us. Life is good.

Sorry about the size of the photos I just can't figure out how you get them larger so you can see them better. If a moderator can make them larger that would be great. I would like you all to see the details. The first three photos are shot from camp. The fourth picture you can see the OB in the lower left.

Take care all!!! Happy Camping
Tony


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip! I'm encouraged that you were able to go to 15" tires without doing the spring-swap. That's something I plan on doing in the future.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a great adventure, Tony! And more to come!
Sounds like a blast!

Man... 11,000 feet! That's gotta be a true test of your tow vehicle!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great summary of the trip....THANKS!!!

I have got to get to Colorado and do some camping one of these days.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Tony, those are great pictures of some real nice spots.

I've been wondering where you have been. Haven't heard from you lately. I still want to get up to Durango some time. I was thinking about next summer but have been redirected to southern Utah. Any chance of you meeting us at the 2007 Western Region Rally?


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow!! What great pics! Sounds like a really awesome trip... would love to check out that area some time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

SPECTACULAR PHOTOS!!!

Brought back many memories of great times in the Rockies!

Have a great 2nd week!!!!


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

What great pictures. You found a little piece of heaven there......


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great trip thanks for sharing
Nice mods as well








Love the pics

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Super photos, and glad you had a great trip. We plan on visiting the remote areas of South Central Colorado next year. Great camping in those areas I hear.

Randy


----------

